# Kadet 22 conversion kit does not fit my Shadow 2



## Bigborgel (Jul 3, 2018)

A friend has a Shadow 2, and purchased a Ksdet conversion kit especially for this model CZ. It runs very well on his CZ. I just got the same pistol, he went to install the Kit on my Shadow 2 and the slide would not fit fully on my frame. What's going on here?


----------



## Tangof (Jan 26, 2014)

Bigborgel said:


> A friend has a Shadow 2, and purchased a Ksdet conversion kit especially for this model CZ. It runs very well on his CZ. I just got the same pistol, he went to install the Kit on my Shadow 2 and the slide would not fit fully on my frame. What's going on here?


You need to do a tiny bit of filing on the Kit slide, not the frame. I had to do this when I installed the Kit on my CZ 75 D Compact frame and I needed to do a few light strokes and it fit perfectly. DON'T over due it. Mine is probably the second most accurate .22 handgun I own. Didn't the Kit come with instructions for this?


----------

